# shorts that wont catch my seat?



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ive always worn gym/basketball shorts, but they are a bit loose and catch my seat.. which can sometimes be dangerous.

Im not looking for spandex riding shorts either, id like to not feel like a goof in public. any suggestions that arent expensive?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Most MTB baggies will work, depends whether you want a padded liner or not.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

But even the baggies are going to catch on the seat sometimes, simply because they're baggies. Only sure way to prevent it is to go with Lycra..


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

HillbillyTom said:


> But even the baggies are going to catch on the seat sometimes, simply because they're baggies. Only sure way to prevent it is to go with Lycra..


they shouldn't if they fit correctly.

one solution: get the right size, don't sag 'em. The Endura Humvee Lite shorts that I recently purchased have Codura in the inner legs/seat/crotch which is not only much more durable than other fabrics, but is much less likely to catch. Of course they're much more expensive than bball or board shorts.

Another solution: Get a dropper post.

Or: Pull your shorts up.

OR: Pull your shorts off.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Doctor_zab is correct. 

Proper fit. Make sure the shorts don't droop. Look for shorts with some stretch. 4 way stretch with a small percentage of spandex


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

HillbillyTom said:


> But even the baggies are going to catch on the seat sometimes, simply because they're baggies. Only sure way to prevent it is to go with Lycra..


I tried Lycra a few times but it always made me feel uncomfortable so I go with some baggies that fit great on me now and they never get caught on the seat..


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I have some Zoic and some Gore Bike Wear shorts that are somewhat loose around the knees, but tight up top. They have removable padded liners and the outer shorts have pockets for keys and ID, so you won't be mistaken for a roadie. They can be expensive, if you can't find them on sale or clearance, but I have seen a lot of similar shorts in most bike shops and outdoor stores like REI.


----------



## HillbillyTom (Sep 15, 2012)

Max24 said:


> I tried Lycra a few times but it always made me feel uncomfortable so I go with some baggies that fit great on me now and they never get caught on the seat..


May have been my problem with them, never got a perfect fit. Bought a couple pairs, they seemed to fit alright, but did catch the seat sometimes. Plus the chamois wasn't as plush and comfortable as my normal Pearl Izumis. Wore them a few times and gave them to a buddy to wear while riding around the neighborhood with his kids.


----------



## Crash Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

> Im not looking for spandex riding shorts either, id like to not feel like a goof in public. any suggestions that arent expensive?


You don't have to look like a goof in them in public. Just wear some gym shorts over them and when you get to the trail take the gym shorts off, go ride and when you are done put the gym shorts back on. This is what I do and at first I felt the same way as you. I don't like the "look" of lycra either but once you put shorts on over them no one can tell the difference. Plenty of MTBers seem to be anti-lycra but once your on the bike riding you will forget all about it and you won't snag your shorts on your seat.


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

U need mtb shorts for sure, those basketball shorts are too baggy and loose. 

Also check what seat do you have. Mine is rodie seat, specialized romin, it is longer than mtb, and the tail is curving up. This seat is comfy for me but cathes my mtb shorts sometimes. I didn't hv problem with wtb rocket and wtb pure seat I had before.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

how much are you willing to spend? I was in the same boat as you. I always wore boxer briefs under my basketball shorts when riding, then one day, REI had a sale on their Novara mtn bike shorts. The padding in the inner lining is amazing and I couldn't imagine biking without them now. I ride Rigid and now I can ride forever with these shorts. I think at the time I picked them up they were 40 but normally priced 55. I almost bought the Zoics before I saw the sale on the novaras.

pick a pair up and you wont regret it. Might seem steep at first but by far the best comfort investment ive made for mountain biking


----------



## SomebodyGetaSponge! (Dec 21, 2006)

+1 on the Endura Humvees. I rock the lycra for road riding and for mtb occasionally. The Humvees have a very good fit and do not snag on my saddle. I have the humvee and humvee lites. I don't wear lycra anymore on the mtb unless racing. Not that there is anything wrong w/ lycra! CyclesportsUk has good prices on Endura btw.



docter_zab said:


> they shouldn't if they fit correctly.
> 
> one solution: get the right size, don't sag 'em. The Endura Humvee Lite shorts that I recently purchased have Codura in the inner legs/seat/crotch which is not only much more durable than other fabrics, but is much less likely to catch. Of course they're much more expensive than bball or board shorts.
> 
> ...


----------

